# MERX WATCH:  How's runway 07-25 at Kuujjuaq airport doing...



## The Bread Guy (3 Sep 2008)

....with climate change coming?

.pdf attached if link doesn't work.


----------



## GAP (3 Sep 2008)

The permafrost line has not moved dramatically north (last time I up at Churchill, it was a fair distance south).

Any idea why the concerns?


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Sep 2008)

I stand to be corrected by anyone using said runway, but I'm thinking they're just looking ahead - there's a lot of information out there re:  climate change affecting the Arctic in a range of ways, so they may be thinking ahead about possible infrastructure costs if the ground underneath softens more than originally planned.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Apr 2010)

Reviving necrothread here with this posting today from MERX:


> .... We intend to award a sole-source contract to Groupe Qualitas inc. The purpose of this project is to enable Transport Canada to obtain intact frozen soil samples from beneath runway 07-25 at the Kuujjuaq Airport. The information obtained from the sample analysis will then be included in the research and development program in order to produce a greater understanding of the permafrost conditions beneath the asphalt roadway of the airport and to monitor the structural behaviour of the runway over the long term.
> 
> Transport Canada, Quebec Region has launched a research and development program to evaluate the permafrost conditions beneath runway 07-25 at Kuujjuaq Airport in light of the climate warming expected in Nunavik. Since 2006, the Centre d'�tudes nordiques (CEN) has monitored the thermal regime and characterized the permafrost. The soil temperature measurements are taken by equipment located along the edge of the runway and connected to two thermistor cables, inserted below the roadway and into the shoulders. Traditional drilling has already been done on the runway and the shoulders, and the soil samples have been analyzed. The project also includes monitoring of the water regime (drilling has been carried out to install piezometers).
> 
> ...



PDF of notice attached if link doesn't work.


----------

